# Oil in coolent



## jtadloc (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok so I've been fighting this problem for a while now. I have oil in my coolent. I thought it was a blown head gasket but not. I've replaced the head gasket, turbo, had the head pressure tested, and still having this problem. Does anyone have any ideas?? And and all help is greatly apriciated. Thanks. Oh this is a 03 jetta 1.8t


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

I dont know much about these motors, but just a suggestion to check your oil cooler.


----------



## jtadloc (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

Thank you, how do u test it?


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Take it off and inspect for damage, but for the hassel of the job Id replace it.


----------



## GenteCoche (Nov 13, 2007)

Ditto.. oil cooler. I do not know anything about your motor (2.0 ABA here) 
Relatively easy to replace the cooler, once you get the darn thing off.. not repairable. Inspection may reveal a hole or something. 
Since you have done just about everything else, and if the car runs fine, just throw a new oil cooler in. After you pull it off, it makes no sense to put the old one back, pretty labor intensive unless somehow your cooler location is easier to access then mine. Since yours is a newer VW, I am pretty sure they just made it harder to access


----------



## jtadloc (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (GenteCoche)*

Ok cool, that will be the next step. Now the only oil cooler I know of on the car is located at the oil filter stud. Is that the one I need to replace, or is there another one I need to look at? Also, is there a good way to clean all the gunk out of the cooling system?? Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## GenteCoche (Nov 13, 2007)

There is only one. While you are there, make sure you replace the seal from the engine to the oil cooler, no matter how good it looks. They are prone to failure and you could lose oil very rapidly.
As far as flushing, I would replace the cooler first, since your system is being constantly contaminated. Then, I would flush the radiator itself with water until it is totally clean.
After reconnecting all the hoses, I would flush the system first with water, then with a cooling system flush. Have not done it in a while, not sure what brands they sell at the parts stores.
That should take care of the oil residue.
Not knowing how bad your oil contamination is, it is hard to say if you need to flush it as much as above, or will just one radiator flush do. Just make sure you do your best to get the oil out of the system.


----------



## jtadloc (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (GenteCoche)*

Thank you for the help. I'm gonna do just that and hope for the best.


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Oil in coolent (jtadloc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtadloc* »_Ok so I've been fighting this problem for a while now. I have oil in my coolent. I thought it was a blown head gasket but not. I've replaced the head gasket, turbo, had the head pressure tested, and still having this problem. Does anyone have any ideas?? And and all help is greatly apriciated. Thanks. Oh this is a 03 jetta 1.8t 


I can't believe you went through all this and no one ever thought to check the oil cooler.


----------



## con-man1 (Jan 2, 2010)

I got the same problem on my 1999.5 Golf 2.0, Looks like creamy milkshake in my reservoir but my head gasket is good. I removed and tested both the oil and auto tranny coolers with air and water. Neither one leaked. I had the cooling system flushed at a shop but the oil started mixing immediately right after. I need help fast.


----------



## jtadloc (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (con-man1)*

I 2 am still having the same issues. I just replaced the oil cooler like they sugested but still having this issue.


----------



## jtadloc (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (jtadloc)*

Up


----------



## con-man1 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: (jtadloc)*

OK I found the culprit. Its the oil cooler. I bypassed the cooler and started the engine. After about a minute, oil started running out of the cooler where the coolant hose would have been. Going to the vw stealership to pick one up 2mrw. Scratch that...eBay.
Try that to see if your new cooler is faulty. Also keep in mind that the tranny cooler can also cause this if you have an automatic. I don't believe the stick shifts have cooler attached but I could be wrong







. Oh by the way, to bypass. Just remove both of the hoses at the cooler and put them together with a $1-$3 coupler connector from any auto parts store. Let the engine run for a few minutes.....Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jtadloc (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (con-man1)*

I did what u did and connected the 2 hoses and bypassed the oil cooler. It seemed to be faulty. I took and exchanged it, but now having a hard time getting all the oil out of the cooling system. Any sugestions??


----------



## jtadloc (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (jtadloc)*

Top


----------



## con-man1 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: (jtadloc)*

Call your local radiator shop and ask them if they can do a back flush. Explain the oil in the system. This is what the guy at the shop that I went to called the procedure. It cost me $100 and it wont get it all out the first time, so you will be doing it again. I let them put the cheap green stuff in since they suggest doing it again in 30 days. At that time I will have them put in the G12 only. The stealership wanted $169 + tax for the same thing.


----------



## con-man1 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: (jtadloc)*

OK I found the culprit. Its the oil cooler. I bypassed the cooler and started the engine. After about a minute, oil started running out of the cooler where the coolant hose would have been. Going to the vw stealership to pick one up 2mrw. Scratch that...eBay.
Try that to see if your new cooler is faulty. Also keep in mind that the tranny cooler can also cause this if you have an automatic. I don't believe the stick shifts have cooler attached but I could be wrong







. Oh by the way, to bypass. Just remove both of the hoses at the cooler and put them together with a $1-$3 coupler connector from any auto parts store. Let the engine run for a few minutes.....Let us know how it goes.


----------



## con-man1 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: (jtadloc)*

OK I found the culprit. Its the oil cooler. I bypassed the cooler and started the engine. After about a minute, oil started running out of the cooler where the coolant hose would have been. Going to the vw stealership to pick one up 2mrw. Scratch that...eBay.
Try that to see if your new cooler is faulty. Also keep in mind that the tranny cooler can also cause this if you have an automatic. I don't believe the stick shifts have cooler attached but I could be wrong







. Oh by the way, to bypass. Just remove both of the hoses at the cooler and put them together with a $1-$3 coupler connector from any auto parts store. Let the engine run for a few minutes.....Let us know how it goes.


----------

